# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  النيسان صني ولا الانسر

## sayattia

عايز راي حضراتكم
ايهما افضل : الصني ام الالنسر
كل* عام وانتم و مصرنا الغالية بخير*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> عايز راي حضراتكم
> ايهما افضل : الصني ام الالنسر
> كل* عام وانتم و مصرنا الغالية بخير*


انا بصراحه بفضل المتسوبيشى ال 1600 سى سى 

بس عامه الصنى والمتسوبيشى واحد فى كل حاجه 

1300 سى سى
4 سلندر
87 حصان للصانى - 88 حصان للمتسوبيشى

الشكل العام انا بفضل الانسر خصوصا لو الاصدار 1600 سى سى

----------


## الصاعق

*الحقيقة اني افضل الصني*

*ابتداء من العام 2004 وفرت الصني افضل اتساع داخلي في فئتها . واداء السيارة ممتاز . خاصة بالنسبة لناقل الحركة الأتوماتيكي فمن المعروف ان اللانسر عندها مشاكل في ناقل الحركة الأتوماتيكي وهو كثير التعطل.*

----------


## red_hawk

أنا شايف ان الإتنين واحد من حيث القوة و التحمل. إنما من حيث الشكل أنا شايف أن اللانسر شكلها سبور أكتر و أروش حبتين من الصني. الصني شكلها جميل جدا طبعا و اللانسر برضه بس أنا شايف أن اللانسر شبابي أكتر. و في الآخر إلي يريحك.

----------


## sayattia

شكرا علي ارائكم :" و اود ان ندخل الكورولا في المقارنة حيث انها زات شعبية جارفة هنا في دول الخليج.
مع العلم اني ناوي انزل العربية مصر ان شاء الله

----------


## عمرو صالح

> *الحقيقة اني افضل الصني*
> 
> *ابتداء من العام 2004 وفرت الصني افضل اتساع داخلي في فئتها . واداء السيارة ممتاز . خاصة بالنسبة لناقل الحركة الأتوماتيكي فمن المعروف ان اللانسر عندها مشاكل في ناقل الحركة الأتوماتيكي وهو كثير التعطل.*


وانا مع الرأي ده ده غير ان الصني عمرها اطول وهنا بيفضولها في مجال التاكسيات عن اللانسر

----------


## sayattia

شكرا علي ارائكم :" و اود ان ندخل الكورولا في المقارنة حيث انها زات شعبية جارفة هنا في دول الخليج.

----------


## Dr_Muhsin_Ali

Lancer 1600 cc

----------


## احمد حبشي

اخي انا تاجر سيارات من اليابان و انصحك بعدم شراء ال ١٣٠٠س س لان مصر بلد حار و الموتور ضعيف و انصح بالانسر عشان قطع الغيار اوجد في السوق

----------


## flydubai

سلام عليكم يا جماعه 
لو حد ممكن يعرفنى بتاجر قطع غيار سيارات لانسر يشترى 25 عربيه متقطعين  موديل 2006  1300 سى سى ..معايا الصور بتاعتهم انا رقمى بالكنترول هههههه   flydubai1@hotmail.com

----------

